# wild hog



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Anybody got any suggestions for cooking up some wild hog, last time i did it we just put the hole leg on the grill and cooked it, not sure what was on it but it was good. any ideas would be great, hopefully will be able to get one this week if the weather stays dry.

thanks, MIKE


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

A spanish lady use to live with us when my kids were little, she would take the pork, chop into pcs., season with whatever, then brown the meat in bacon grease, next she would add onions and garlic and cook a little while longer, now here's the strange part, she would then take a can of Pepsi and pour over the meat, cover and let simmer till tender, the Pepsi made an awesome brown thick gravy, get some tortillas and eat!


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

I like to make mine like beef tips and gravy over rice. I just cut the meat into little pieces and season it with Tony's and garlic powder. While I'm browning it, I pour a little worchestershire (sp?) sauce over it. Once it's pretty much cooked, I take about a tblsp of flour and mix it with about a cup of water in a little tupperware. Shake it real good so it isn't clumpy and pour it in with the meat and it will make a little gravy. Bring it to a boil and then let simmer a little while. Eat over rice. 

I also cook dearmeat like this.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Fishinfool...Cook the hindquarters like you would a BEEF BRISKET...PM me and I will discuss further ....kinda long....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Friend used diced wild pork, seasons and pour bottle of a zesty oil and vinegar salad dressing and wrap in foil tight and cook on grill until done. It is very good.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*The best tasting hog*

Take a hind quarter and season, rub with yellow mustard and grill on medium -low heat turning each hour and rubbing more yellow mustard for 8 hours


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

OK THATS IT!!!!! I'm HUNGRY!! Guess I need to take out that 1/2 Piggie and fire up the grill!

That Pepsi--Dr. Pepper--Jack/Crown and Coke..........all very good on a slow cook either in the grill w/aluminum cover or any slow cooking!

All great ideas here! Thanks!

Team SWAMPUS!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I always cube some when I am butchering(can I still say that?) a hog. When I get the urge I use this recipe I adapted from Bebe Canales Inkley and Cici Canales Jary. 

3/4 lb to 1 lb 1"x1" cubed pork.
1 large russet potato, peeled and cubed to 1'x1'
1/2 large or 1 whole med. size white onion coarsely chopped, big pieces are best
2 med size yellow squash, or calabasitas if you want authenticity, cut in 1' to 11/2" chunks
diced garlic, fresh or the kind in a jar is good also, to taste, hard to use too much
a couple of jalapenos, seeded and chopped
salt, pepper and cayenne pepper
chili powder

Get the biggest frying pan you have and put enough oil to cover about 1x4" deep. Start cooking the ingredients with the ones that need the longest time first. I start with the potatos, browning on all sides, then I'll put in the onions because I want them caramelized, then the squash, the meat, then the garlic and peppers. As I get one part done I move it to one side of the pan to make room for the rest of the stuff. Some of the pieces of each ingredient will usually get a little crispy(except for the meat), which I like. Season in the beginning with salt and pepper to taste then toward the end start adding the cayenne until it is to your level of hotness. I add the meat late because I want it just done. The longer you cook it the tougher it gets. When it's all done mix it all together. Add chili powder over the entire dish and serve. It's good with some hot flour tortillas. It's really easy to make and everyone likes it.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*made myself hungry for it*

so here it is in stages.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

quarter the pork , slow cook it on the pit mopping it heavily with any good mopping sauce mixture with butter and cider vinegar.

about an hour before it is done, put pieces in heavy foil , mop liberally and wrap tight and put to back of pit away from firebox.

crank heat to 275-300 and keep closed till ready to eat.

fall off the bone good...................


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's another.
Wild Hog in PLum Sauce

4 thick chops, well trimmed
a little oil to brown chops in
salt and pepper
maybe 1/4 tsp ground sage
flour to dredge chops in
1 5 oz. jar of baby food plums
1/2 cup of port wine
a little grated lemon peel
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground cloves

Heat oven to 325
season chops with salt, pepper, and sage
dredge in flour and brown in the oil.
put the chops in a buttered baking dish
mix remaining ingredients in a bowl and pour over chops
bake uncovered at 325 for 50 minutes, adding water or more wine to prevent drying out.
serves 4


----------



## first_time_salty (Oct 22, 2007)

activescrape said:


> so here it is in stages.


Dude, That looks like some mighty fine eatin' That reminds me....I gotta get some taters.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm, that sure looks good!!! Looks like a job for my big ole cast iron skillet :^)

Dave



activescrape said:


> so here it is in stages.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We did one at the lease last weekend - just covered good with Fajita seasoning and threw it on the pit for a few hours then laid out on a table. When we got through, there was nothing left but a skeleton. Outstanding.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Season with Tony's and brown sugar. Soak in Orange Juice, Grapefruit, beer on ice for 24 hrs. remove and dry rub with the same brown sugar and Tony's mixed and cook for 6-8 hrs on pit. Wrap in foil after 1-2 hrs and continue cooking until the meet is tender.


----------

